# PSU  fan noise -> replace fan/ PSU ?



## z3r0 (Sep 9, 2014)

My PSU fan had started making lot of noise. It is a sleeve based bearing Fan. I tried using sewing machine oil to silence it, it was running without noise for a couple of months and the noise started once again.

My current PSU is : *Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W Power Supply*

1) Can you please suggest whether I can replace the fan alone, if yes, can I buy any 120mm Fan or what spec should I check ?

The existing fan in the PSU is:
Model Part Number: AD1212US-A71GL, 12 Volts, Current 0.5A
Service Unavailable

2)  If I have to replace whole PSU, can you suggest some good PSU for my current PC config below. Budget: Rs.3000 to 5000 (should be able to support any future upgrades )

*My PC Config:*
*Processor: *Intel E8400
*Mother Board:*Abit IP35E
*RAM:* Corsair 2*1GB(800MHz) - TWIN2X2048-6400
*Graphics Card:* Sapphire HD5670 1GDDR5 PCI - E HDMI/DVI-I/DP
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar SE16 320GB 7200RPM 16MB (WD3200AAKS
*Cabinet:* Cooler Master Elite 330 Computer Case
*DVD Writer:* Samsung SH -S203 SATA DVD RW or Lite - On 20X With Light Scribe
*UPS*: APC 650VA


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2014)

that CM psu is not considered reliable-it will be a better idea to replace your entire psu rather than getting its fan repaired.Look for Antec VP450p-i think it will suffice for your needs.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> that CM psu is not considered reliable-it will be a better idea to replace your entire psu rather than getting its fan repaired.Look for Antec VP450p-i think it will suffice for your needs.



Antec VP450P cables are too short so its better to go with Corsair CX500 @ 3600.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, the fan can be replaced yourself but it will void the warranty. All you need to do is cut the wires powering the existing fan, get a new 120 mm fan and solder the cables together.


----------



## z3r0 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the answers, the current Cooler Master PSU was bought in 2008. It is running without problems so far. Considering my area is prone to lot of power fluctuations !

I am considering to buy a new PSU, may be will repair the fan keep the CM as standby PSU.

I am in a dilemma between: *Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU  & Antec Antec VP450p.*

My requirements are the PSU:
should be able to handle seviour power fluctuations, without burning out/ blowing up capacitors inside
should fit into my current cabinet Cabinet:* Cooler Master Elite 330 Computer Case* without problems
should be silent. I guess the Seasonic has a ball bearing based fan.. will start making noise sooner ?
should survive at least the next 5 years


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 11, 2014)

brother for talking of topic but i have a qustion is your processor working fine? thinking of buying it as righ now using e5400 wat do you think pls tell


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 11, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU is best suited to your purpose.


Antec VP450P have very short cables.


----------



## z3r0 (Sep 11, 2014)

vibhubhardwaj85970 said:


> brother for talking of topic but i have a qustion is your processor working fine? thinking of buying it as righ now using e5400 wat do you think pls tell



Bought in 2008.. working fine so far in my config above.. but the usage of the PC is not that intensive


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: PSU  fan noise -&gt; replace fan/ PSU ?*



johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU is best suited to your purpose.
> 
> 
> *Antec VP450P have very short cables.*



 it is short.but that does not mean that it is not fit for any cabinet. his cabinet is a small one. vp450p wont make any problem unless you go for biggie cabinets.

- - - Updated - - -

@ op, between Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU & Antec Antec VP450p, there is only one choice and that is  the Seasonic S12II 430.


----------



## z3r0 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: PSU  fan noise -&gt; replace fan/ PSU ?*



rijinpk1 said:


> it is short.but that does not mean that it is not fit for any cabinet. his cabinet is a small one. vp450p wont make any problem unless you go for biggie cabinets.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ op, between Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU & Antec Antec VP450p, there is only one choice and that is  the Seasonic S12II 430.




I have decided to buy Seasonic S12II, but questions below

1. will Seasonic be creating problems with my UPS: APC 650VA.
 I read somewhere it would create problem due to output waveform is "Stepped approximation to a sinewave". The UPS  Output Power Capacity is 390 Watts as per APC website

2. should I buy 430 Watts / 520 watts, considering I will not use more than one graphics card / overclock. 

3. My current PSU "Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W ", though labeled as 600W as per reviews it is only 450W. Haven't faced any problem with the UPS, except one or two abrupt power outs


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2014)

1)Wait for someone to answer.

2)Seasonic 430 watts will do.

3)Seasonic will deliver full 430 watts so not an issue.


----------



## z3r0 (Sep 19, 2014)

Minion said:


> 1)Wait for someone to answer.
> 
> 2)Seasonic 430 watts will do.
> 
> 3)Seasonic will deliver full 430 watts so not an issue.



Thanks,

UPS I have is *APC BackUPS RS Series 600VA/360V*, UPS model - BR600CI-IN
*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR600CI-IN
Would like to know whether this would be compatible, with Seasonic S12II 430 / 520 watts


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have Seasonic PSU so i can't say but i have a corsair CX 430 PSU and a APC UPS and i am not facing any problem.


----------



## z3r0 (Oct 6, 2014)

z3r0 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> UPS I have is *APC BackUPS RS Series 600VA/360V*, UPS model - BR600CI-IN
> Buy APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India - Technical Specifications and Information | APC
> Would like to know whether this would be compatible, with Seasonic S12II 430 / 520 watts



I went ahead ahead and bought Seasonic S12II 430W. I tested with the APC UPS above. It works fine. But the backup time seems to be very less around 5 mins. But it is good enough to shutdown the system properly.

I have used this setup for 4 days now.

I had couple of instances on the first day when the CPU powered off abruptly. First one I dont remember whether I was on battery mode. Second time I was on UPS battery mode for around 5 mins.

There was no low battery beep warning from the UPS, the just blacked out.

After this I had tried switching off the main power to be on UPS battery mode, multiple times, didnt run into this problem


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the UPS battery is acting up.


----------

